# Better Bond Super Soft 2 Veneer Softener and Heat-Lock Veneer Glue



## woodnot

It has been my experience that after wetting the veneer, using uncolored news paper- changing the paper every 4 to 6 hrs and if you dont have a press, adding weight to the the boards you are using not only helps to evacuate moisture but will conciderably flatten even burl veneer.That and changing the paper helps draw the moisture out and leaves the veneer more flexible.


----------

